# Some information on Tanaka Knives



## AllanP (Oct 10, 2014)

I am really new to this, and I've been browsing random websites.

I saw this demascus Tanaka Santokou blue #2 for 78 dollars and thought it is really cheap.

what makes a knife the price that it is, I mean I thought good carbon steel knives for at least above 150 dollars.

Are Tanaka knives are good buy. I am just looking for a first carbon steel knife, and this seems to be a really affordable option


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 10, 2014)

Tanaka knives are a good buy for the price the cheaper ones have resin bolsters instead of Horn. You can do a little TLC like rounding sharp edges on spine & choil.


----------



## James (Oct 10, 2014)

Very good knives, but fit and finish can be a little rough. Nothing some time with some sandpaper can't take care of. All of the ones I've bought from metalmaster have had buffalo horn ferrules


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 11, 2014)

I love Tanaka knives but you have to understand what you are getting. Amongst his own brand there are a few tiers. The blue steel damascus is some great steel with nice grinds and some rough spots. Spine, choil, handle. All can be fixed easily enough especially at $78. Great buy!


----------



## kevpenbanc (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a 240 blue 2 damascus and love it.
I have many more knives, most more expensive, some quite more expensive. 
The Tanaka is among my favorites.


----------



## echerub (Oct 11, 2014)

Though there's quite a bit of choice in our household here, the Tanaka santokus still see a lot of use. My wife in particular likes to use them... along with a Shigefusa. She doesn't care that there's a difference in price and all the technical stuff we like to get in to. She just uses what she likes to use. I enjoy using them too - I never feel like "damn, why am I using this thing rather than something else?"

The Tanaka damascus line of knives is not perfect, of course, but very nice to use and more than worth the price you pay for them.


----------



## echerub (Oct 11, 2014)

kevpenbanc said:


> I have a 240 blue 2 damascus and love it.
> I have many more knives, most more expensive, some quite more expensive.
> The Tanaka is among my favorites.



I'll second all of that! +1


----------



## easy13 (Oct 11, 2014)

The reactivity on the cladding of the blue #2 line is pretty bad, damn near annoying. But it's a decent knife for the price if you give it some love. Could use a re handle too.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't recall the reactivity being a big issue, but that doesn't mean it isn't. 

I'm with Theory, echerub, and Keith on this one. They are great knives that need a bit of TLC off the bat. I have one coming (190 blue 2 gyuto) that I will be swapping the handle on, easing the spine and choil on, and making a saya for that I will be keeping for myself. I don't really have any of my own work, and a Tanaka was the perfect choice to "treat myself". 

If you get one, you will likely love it, and learn some new skills with it/as a result of it along the way.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 11, 2014)

Also, the fit and finish "issues" are, as Theory mentioned, not because Shigeki cannot make a damn near perfect piece, but are a time and cost saving measure. If you want the perfect fit and finish, you pay for it in his more premium lines. However, I've not handled a Tanaka that was a bad cutter. In fact, they are terrific performers, regardless of the line.


----------



## brianh (Oct 11, 2014)

You guys are killing me. Thinking of trying a blue 210mm Damascus gyuto now.


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 11, 2014)

Who has experience on the Ginsakano, I know the f and f is rough, but would be a workhorse, and wouldn't mind beating it up a little bit


----------



## chinacats (Oct 11, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> Who has experience on the Ginsakano, I know the f and f is rough, but would be a workhorse, and wouldn't mind beating it up a little bit


Try sending Panda a pm.


----------



## AllanP (Oct 11, 2014)

alright thanks guys, I just made my first carbon steel purchase =)

the vendor is metalmasters for those wondering.

http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/product/30


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 11, 2014)

One think that confuses me is the difference in price from his Blue #2 damascus series and the R2 damascus series. There's almost a $300 price difference, and the only difference that I can tell from the pictures are type of steel and a change from Ho-wood to ebony. Are these qualities the only changes or is fit and finish on a different level i.e.: Shig?


----------



## echerub (Oct 11, 2014)

If the ones Tosho has are representative, the R2 ones are fantastically thin and light. Way thinner than even the Damascus blue 2 line. Total laser. The two are completely different and you'd probably never guess they were from the same maker if all you went on was feel. The R2 line is definitely premium through and through.


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 11, 2014)

echerub said:


> If the ones Tosho has are representative, the R2 ones are fantastically thin and light. Way thinner than even the Damascus blue 2 line. Total laser. The two are completely different and you'd probably never guess they were from the same maker if all you went on was feel. The R2 line is definitely premium through and through.



Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## CutFingers (Oct 11, 2014)

I love my Tanaka...I would highly suggest the inexpensive Tanaka. A good amount of time on the stones and you get a pretty great knife. Also it's not the handle that matters, it's the steel and heat treat. Most of these upper end knives are simply more fanciful handles and better polish. The Tanaka ought to cut great for the price. I'd say as good as more expensive knives.

The blue #2 takes a patina quite well and reacts less when applied. Personally keep using it and wipe it off each time. Continued use will cut down on the reaction. My Tanaka has very nice wood but the ferrule is plastic with a huge gap. The D handle from the Tanaka knives are very comfy if you are right handed.

Sometimes we need to lighten up and stop expecting perfection for Walmart prices. I think Tanaka knives are the biggest bargain around for those who want sharp, sharp, sharp knives with the lowest possible investment.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 11, 2014)

CutFingers said:


> I love my Tanaka...I would highly suggest the inexpensive Tanaka. A good amount of time on the stones and you get a pretty great knife. Also it's not the handle that matters, it's the steel and heat treat. Most of these upper end knives are simply more fanciful handles and better polish. The Tanaka ought to cut great for the price. I'd say as good as more expensive knives.
> 
> The blue #2 takes a patina quite well and reacts less when applied. Personally keep using it and wipe it off each time. Continued use will cut down on the reaction. My Tanaka has very nice wood but the ferrule is plastic with a huge gap. The D handle from the Tanaka knives are very comfy if you are right handed.
> 
> Sometimes we need to lighten up and stop expecting perfection for Walmart prices. I think Tanaka knives are the biggest bargain around for those who want sharp, sharp, sharp knives with the lowest possible investment.



Well said...


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 11, 2014)

You guys really stink :justkidding: , I'm in the middle of spending money on knife making and now you've gone and peer pressured me into buying a 270mm Tanaka Blue#2 gyuto. My justification will be to use it as a research blade to further my knife making development irate1:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 11, 2014)

Luv it lots of Tanaka fans. Agree get a great cutter & learn some skills to smooth it out.:hula:


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 11, 2014)

stereo.pete said:


> One think that confuses me is the difference in price from his Blue #2 damascus series and the R2 damascus series. There's almost a $300 price difference, and the only difference that I can tell from the pictures are type of steel and a change from Ho-wood to ebony. Are these qualities the only changes or is fit and finish on a different level i.e.: Shig?




I just bought an R2 Wa from Chubo (with a ho wood handle) , and it is exactly as echerub said.


----------



## larrybard (Oct 11, 2014)

I understand that the spine, choil and handle could greatly benefit from some attention, but as far as OOTB sharpness, are these budget Tanakas also typically subpar, or do they have at least reasonably sharp edges and geometry without thinning and serious sharpening being required? (I also realize that many of you probably find it impossible to resist a session on the stones for virtually any new knife, almost regardless of supposed quality.)


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't know about the less expensive knives, but it's funny you say that about the edge: with almost ever knife I've ever bought, no matter how expensive, or whether special craftsmen supposedly put an edge on, I use it once and then sharpen. With the R2 Tanaka, I have absolutely no need to do so.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 11, 2014)

I've gotten several Tanaka knives from MetalMaster - R2 damascus, blue damascus, ginsanko and VG10 damascus. All had very serviceable OOTB edges and the geometry was such that no thinning was required. However, all but the R2 damascus fell short in the fit and finish areas and the handles on the ginsanko were abominably poor.





Rick


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 11, 2014)

Hah, I've got a better handle than that on a $36 ko-deba.


----------



## johnstoc (Oct 11, 2014)

Stoked to see this thread come up. Just ordered a Tanaka VG10 damascus Petty from Metalmaster this week, will be a workhorse and I don't mine some fit and finish work. Would love to one day own a R2 Tanaka.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 11, 2014)

workhorse (wûrk&#712;hôrs&#716
n.
something that is markedly useful, durable, or dependable.

[video=youtube;G2y8Sx4B2Sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2y8Sx4B2Sk[/video]

"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't think of petty knives as being workhorses...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 11, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> I don't think of petty knives as being workhorses...



I don't think of workhorses as knives that are "beaters", but the term is used more and more in that way. 

My Heiji is a workhorse, yet I'd never consider abusing it.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 11, 2014)

You see that on cheaper knives with plastic & resin bolsters because they cannot sand flush & scratch the collar which cannot be sanded out. Unlike horn that you can sand away as fine as you like.

OOTB edge on the Tanaka Gensan was poor. The grind & the blade itself are quite good & easy to raise a burr because it is thin behind the edge. Takes a great edge. Most knives I sharpen out of the box few I haven't are the Akifusa SRS-15 and white steel Usuba couple of the sharpest edges OOTB I have seen.


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 12, 2014)

I'd also like to state the difference between his wa R2 and Yo R2. In my experience the Wa had a much thinner grind than the Yo. This could be several reasons though:

1. The Yo I have is made by his father Kazayuki Tanaka. Which it is.

2. He's just improved his grind over the years.

3. It was a conscious choice to make the Wa's thinner purposely.

Now if someone has a current Yo and Wa to compare then we could test this. I have thinned out my Yo 2 times now so I'm of no use here.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 12, 2014)

I'd be really interested in seeing a Shigeki Tanaka-san Yo guys. maybe next year.


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 12, 2014)

Can anyone comment on the reactivity of the iron cladding on the ginsanko line? 

This thread is great btw some good info here ! I really want a tanaka now for a project


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 12, 2014)

Ginsanko itself is a stainless steel. Not sure about the cladding though.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 12, 2014)

Geo87 said:


> Can anyone comment on the reactivity of the iron cladding on the ginsanko line?
> 
> This thread is great btw some good info here ! I really want a tanaka now for a project



The description on MetalMaster's page is incorrect. The cladding is not soft iron, but is soft stainless.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeh stainless all the way with pear finish, good project knife, D handle real horn, tall in the heel great for forward push cuts.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 12, 2014)

Is it weird that I've already designed the handle I'm putting on my Tanaka that is still in Japan?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 12, 2014)

Lefty said:


> Is it weird that I've already designed the handle I'm putting on my Tanaka that is still in Japan?



Is it pink?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 12, 2014)

Real men wear pink. And eat quiche.


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 12, 2014)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> The description on MetalMaster's page is incorrect. The cladding is not soft iron, but is soft stainless.



Thanks, good to know. I'm convinced now. Will be a great knife for work , I really need a stainless gyuto in the kit  tanakas seem to be sold out on metal master though , perhaps this thread is to blame


----------



## Lefty (Oct 12, 2014)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Is it pink?



Hahaha. Nah, not this one.  It should be pretty cool, though.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nothing wrong with pink handles 

Stefan


----------



## pullox (Oct 13, 2014)

Waiting for a 270 blue to arrive! Pretty excited about. This one from Len, not sure if from metalmaster. I own a naniwa 400 and king 1000/6000, what about the sharpening on this knife? How brittle, chipping prone? Edge retention?

Whats your experience Theory?


JJ


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 13, 2014)

The only blue Tanaka's I've used are yanagiba and takobiki. My other three are R2.


----------



## DaninMD (Oct 13, 2014)

I guess i have been lucky. Own two Tanaka, one is the VG-10 petty the other is a blue #2 nakiri. both have great looking handles. other than having a poor edge (to my standards) out the box, i have been very happy. Even if they came with a great OOTB edge, i would still most likely sharpen anyway so its no big deal. best bang for the buck i'd say.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 30, 2014)

Well, I said that I'd get back to this thread, and here I am. My Tanaka gyuto came in a few days ago, and I've been using it "instinctively". I just grab the knife that I want to use, and use it; it's that simple. The knife feels incredibly natural, and performs incredibly well. The handle is as terrible as I'd feared, and perhaps worse than I remember they were, but it's perfectly serviceable, without any glaring signs of crapitude.  The ferrule is plastic, etc, etc, but I'm changing it anyways. 

A quick summary in my few days using it:

It cuts like a dream
Fit and finish is a lot better than they used to be. The spine is eased, and the choil is free of burrs (believe it or not, that's an improvement).
The blade is pretty. There, I said it.
The OOTB edge was pretty damned nice.
If I only had a Tanaka knife, I wouldn't feel like I was missing out, were it not for my addiction and love for the American makers I get to deal with on a daily basis. Honestly, next time someone wants to know what a great cutting knife feels like, I'll point them in the direction of the work of Shigeki Tanaka. For the price, you'd be a buffoon to pass it up.

Does it mean as much to me as my Rodrigue, Harners, Bloodroot, Carter, Billipp, Rader, or the knives made by other great makers with whom I get to converse when I want to? Of course not, but truth be told, this will likely allow me to beat on it without any pangs of guilt. This knife is badass. Period. I might get another one before people realize that just because Tanakas can be found at a really reasonable price AND on eBay, doesn't necessarily mean you should write them off. Shigeki can grind mean, mean knife.


----------



## brianh (Oct 30, 2014)

Agreed, Lefty! Really, really liking mine. Accurate review.

Edit: I have to say, the handle on mine is fine. Maybe slightly rough in that it could use a quick hit with fine sandpaper, but otherwise not bad.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm guessing the handle depends on where you purchase? I believe my ferrule to be horn and the fit is fairly good between it and the body of the handle...I did buy this secondhand though so not sure of the original source--MetalMaster? My spine wasn't eased at all originally so it and the choil are getting a touch of the home spa treatment. Excellent cutter without considering the price, once you take that into account it is an amazing bargain. If someone was new to J-knives and willing to play with carbon this wouldn't be a bad introduction.


----------

